# Fertig-PC aufrüsten



## Inbroso (3. August 2017)

*Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Hey,

mein Vater hat mir vor 2-3 Jahren einen Fertig-PC von Medion mit einem i7-4790 + GTX 970 gekauft, war glaube ich auch relativ günstig für einen Fertig-PC, nicht viel teurer als selber zusammengebaut. Nun würde ich aber gerne das Netzteil, Gehäuse, Mainboard und CPU Kühler austauschen für etwa 260-300€. Auf dem Prozessor ist momentan ein AVC (?) Kühler drauf, Netzteil ist irgendeins von FSP mit 450W, dann natürlich das Plastik/Metallgehäuse von Medion Erazer und irgendein Medion Mainboard von MSI.
Nun zu meiner Frage, würde es sich lohnen meinen PC mit diesem Komponenten aufzurüsten oder eher nicht, weil ist ja nun schon 2-3 Jahre her mit dem PC. Hier ist der Link zu der Konfiguration auf Mindfactory: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Grüße!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Ist irgendwas kaputt, oder warum nur den Unterbau, und nicht die Leistungstragenden Teile? (CPU/GPU)


----------



## Inbroso (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ist irgendwas kaputt, oder warum nur den Unterbau, und nicht die Leistungstragenden Teile? (CPU/GPU)


Der hauptsächliche Grund dafür ist, dass das Netzteil ziemlich laut ist und ich das gerne austauschen würde, nur passen normale 24 Pins nicht auf das Mainboard drauf, auf dem Mainboard ist nur ein 14 Pin. Deswegen zu dem Netzteil auch ein neues Mainboard, und da mir das Gehäuse nicht für die Zukunft gefällt, und man keine zusätzlichen Lüfter anbringen kann, würde ich mir dann direkt ein neues Gehäuse holen und dann noch ein CPU-Kühler, der leise, aber effektiver ist.

Grüße

PS: Und wäre das auch kompatibel mit der Windows Lizenz nach einem Mainboard-Tausch?


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

An dein Vorhaben ist nichts einzuwenden, die Überlegung ist jedoch ob du dein Computer als Einzelteile verkaufst und so zwischen 200-300 Euro wieder rein bekommst, denn dann könntest du dir diese neue Zusammenstellung kaufen: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Mainboard habe ich ein günstiges dazu getan, besser wäre aber eines von Asus oder von Asrock.
MSI würde ich meiden.


----------



## fotoman (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*



Inbroso schrieb:


> würde es sich lohnen meinen PC mit diesem  Komponenten aufzurüsten oder eher nicht, weil ist ja nun schon 2-3 Jahre  her mit dem PC.


Was hat denn Teil 2 damit zu tun? Mein PC ist 6  Jahre alt (i7-2600K), wurde gerade von 16 auf 32 GB Ram aufgerüstet und  genügt mir ohne technischen Totalschaden auch die nächsten Jahre noch.

Ob  sich ein Aufrüsten für Dich lohnt, musst Du wohl selber wissen. Für  mich würde es sich in der Form niemals lohnen, da ich bei einem Umbau mehr CPU Leistung  haben wollte (im Minimum wäre das bei mir ein i7-7700k oder gleich  einThreadripper mit 10-16 echten Kernen). Bei Deinen Anforderungen mag das  aber anders aussehen.

Das 500W Netzteil (inkl. CM?) wirst Du wohl brauchen. Keine Anhnung,  wie viel eine GTX 970 verschwendert, sonst würde auch locker ein 400W  BeQuiet für 17 Euro weniger genügen. und ein CPU Kühler für 60 Euro  (ist der wenigstens vergoldet oder sind die Preise so exorbitant in die  Höhe gegangen)? Die CPU ist keine K-Version, dafür kann das Kühlmonster also nicht nötig sein.

Das alles nur, weil Du die Frage nach dem Geld gestellt hast (scheint Dir wichtig zu sein). Daher würde ich mind. auf das Gehäuse verzichten und evtl. auch auf einen neuen CPU-Lüfter (wenn der schon leise genug ist). Eine HDD dürfe in dem Fertigrechner auch noch Krach machen, vermutlich auch ein Lüfter für die Grafikkarte.



Inbroso schrieb:


> PS: Und wäre das auch kompatibel mit der Windows Lizenz nach einem Mainboard-Tausch?


Meinst Du eine mitgelieferte OEM-Lizenz? Das müsste dann wohl Win 8.1 sein. Ob MS den Umzug über die Registrierung im MS-Konto gestattet, kannst Du wohl nur testen. Sonst hast Du Pech, so lange Du einigermaßen legal in D bleiben willst. Der Key ist einzig im BIOS des alten Mainboards, und den kannst Du nur mit illegalen Mitteln auslesen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Aso, wenn der PC noch entsprechend lange betrieben wird, kann man das machen. Aber warum dann kein Z87 Chipsatz?

Und Lizenztechnisch dürfte eine erneute Telefonaktivierung kein Problem sein


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Er hat keine K-CPU, daher macht ein Z-Board auch kein Sinn.


----------



## Inbroso (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Aso, wenn der PC noch entsprechend lange betrieben wird, kann man das machen. Aber warum dann kein Z87 Chipsatz?



Der PC wird bestimmt noch paar Jahre im Betrieb sein und dann nach und nach aufgerüstet. Z87 nicht, weil mein Prozessor eine Non-K Variante ist und kein Overclocking unterstützt.

Die Festplatten sind komplett in Ordnung, eine SSD und eine HDD von WD, sind beide im Betrieb sehr leise, das lauteste sind dann tatsächlich das Netzteil und der CPU-Kühler.

Zu dem CPU-Kühler, welchen würdet ihr empfehlen, der ausreichend für den i7-4790 ist und auch leise ist?


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Dieser hier würde schon ausreichen: EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------



## fotoman (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Es spricht ja nichts gegen den Umbau, aber Du musst schon selber wissen, ob Dir die Geräuscherspsarnis das Geld wert ist. Mehr Leistung wirst Du dadurch nicht bekommen.

Bei mir läuft seit Ende 2011 der Lüfter (bzw. der damalige Vorgänger) in einem Midi-Tower:
Scythe Grand Kama Cross 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Selbst unter Volllast im dünnen Gehäuse, in dem mir jeder Festplatte zu laut war, sehr leise. Wenn der EKL ins Gehäuse passt, ist er wohl noch leiser und für die nicht übertaktet CPU ausreichend.



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Und Lizenztechnisch dürfte eine erneute  Telefonaktivierung kein Problem sein


Fragt sich halt nur, wo man  den Lizenzkey her bekommt, wenn man nicht das installierte Altsystem  mitnehmen kann (das mag aber in dem speziellen Fall funttionieren).


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Bei neuen Board ist keine Windows Aktivierung notwendig.
Erst wenn sich drei Komponente ändern muss neu aktiviert werden und dies ist sehr einfach wenn vor dem Umbau die Windows Version mit dem MS-Konto verknüpft wurde.


----------

